# First time trying sliding dovetails. Not there yet, but getting close.



## sawdust66 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Looks good to me!


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

That one looks good.
You didn't explain the process you are using so just in case you have not encountered this idea: If you use a straight router bit to remove the center of the dovetail mortise and then finish it with the dovetail bit to cut the "wings" it is reduces the stress on the dovetail bit and will produce a cleaner cut.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I am still wanting to attempt with a handsaw, just for the fun of it.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

> That one looks good.
> You didn t explain the process you are using so just in case you have not encountered this idea: If you use a straight router bit to remove the center of the dovetail mortise and then finish it with the dovetail bit to cut the "wings" it is reduces the stress on the dovetail bit and will produce a cleaner cut.
> 
> - LesB


You can also hog out the middle with a table saw blade too. That way you don't have to set up your router table twice.


----------



## sawdust66 (Oct 28, 2021)

> You can also hog out the middle with a table saw blade too. That way you don t have to set up your router table twice.
> 
> - jonah


I'm aware of both of those methods, but since this is my first time trying this will do the router bit method next time. I just got the dovetail bit dialed in, so don't want to mess with it, will remove the initial waste with table saw this time. Thanks


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I would like to question the orientation of the grain. Shouldn't you be practicing across the grain female part and end grain male part.
I'm mentioning this because I just cannot think of a detail on a build that would fit your test piece.
Good Luck


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

> I would like to question the orientation of the grain. Shouldn't you be practicing across the grain female part and end grain male part.
> I'm mentioning this because I just cannot think of a detail on a build that would fit your test piece.
> Good Luck
> 
> - Aj2


I could come up with a few times this might come in handy, actually… besides just practicing.

It could be used to hold a divider in a case, or a shelf in place. Those are just the first that come to mind.

But, a lot could also be learned by turning the grain of the 'bottom' piece 90 degrees for sure!

However, I would like to simply say, 'nice job' and appreciate the effort the OP has put into learning a new skill!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

One of my very first woodworking projects about 35 years ago was to build a simple router table so that I could route dovetail grooves lengthwise on a shelf for book ends won't fall down. The shelf brackets also were held into the standards on the wall with dovetail grooves. This project was also my excuse to buy my first table saw.

BTW, the plan was from a Woodsmith magazine and their tip to sneaking up on a good fit was use index or playing cards as shims as you route the tongue. They also recommend using a straight bit to hog out the groove before using the dovetail bit.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it's great the op is interested in traditional joinery. I was mostly wondering if he cut the parts for some particular build. With the tail part on the long grain side.
I would love to see a new reason to use a traditional joint. 
I've seen you tubers use this joint for tables. But not me they are too finicky 









Good Luck


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Nice joinery.

Thanks for the friendly advice on the grain orientation, that will pay dividends in the future.

Good job.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm


















Dado for the compartment bottom panel..


















Both slide into the socket.


----------



## sawdust66 (Oct 28, 2021)

For those that have mentioned it, the real pieces will have the male member on the end-grain. This was just to teach myself a new skill, and I thought it would be easier doing that lengthwise first. Will be doing a few more practice pieces first.


----------

